# Maxxis Minion 29x3.00 Minion DHF 3C



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I've just got hold of this and out the packet am a bit overwhelmed

I'm comparing it to the Dirt Wizard which I thought pretty aggressive

The Minion has been on serious steroids


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

The pics don't seem to show in your post. But I agree, the Minion is truly "moto." It sticks like glue to every trail condition I've encountered.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

^ hopefully fixed it ^

Here it is dwarfing a Dirt Wizard


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, can't wait to mount mine on my running wheelset, here's a DHF(dual C) on a Hugo with no sauce next to DW i45 Scraper which is starting to slip on standing/mashing climbs. About 1/2" taller but slightly narrower pre-stretch.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

I'' running them front and rear on my Stache and, wowee! They are made of dirt velcro.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rednblackbike said:


> I'' running them front and rear on my Stache and, wowee! They are made of dirt velcro.


How about on rocks and roots? Any issues with fit on the Stache when slammed forward? Single speed setup has my wheel really far forward.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Rednblackbike said:


> I'' running them front and rear on my Stache and, wowee! They are made of dirt velcro.


Gonna do the same on my ROS9+ SS, like the DWs presently


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Got a set of 60tpi 29 x 3 Minions for the Beargrease, very burly tires, waay more burl than the Dirt Wizards they replaced.

I suppose I could have gotten 120tpi, but I plan to ride them in the park, so more rubber keeps the flats away.

I ran mine down to 10psi and they felt as firm as the DWs at 15psi. Very tough tires!


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

29" x 3" Minion hits my crown on a '16 Fox 34 27.5+ boost 120mm travel fork at full compression.
Tire is on a Nextie 45mm inner width rim, Dirt Wizards do not hit the crown at full compression.
So i was wondering what forks you all are riding with and maybe rim width. Looks like I need a fork upgrade to fit the Minion!
And don't forget 40mm minimum inner rim width!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Trailice said:


> 29" x 3" Minion hits my crown on a '16 Fox 34 27.5+ boost 120mm travel fork at full compression.
> Tire is on a Nextie 45mm inner width rim, Dirt Wizards do not hit the crown at full compression.
> So i was wondering what forks you all are riding with and maybe rim width. Looks like I need a fork upgrade to fit the Minion!
> And don't forget 40mm minimum inner rim width!
> View attachment 1107909


Bluto 

The Minion does seem taller than a DW, I've got 1/3" cleatance.

If the Fox 27.5 plus is too short, then what other forks will fit?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Trailice said:


> 29" x 3" Minion hits my crown on a '16 Fox 34 27.5+ boost 120mm travel fork at full compression.
> Tire is on a Nextie 45mm inner width rim, Dirt Wizards do not hit the crown at full compression.
> So i was wondering what forks you all are riding with and maybe rim width. Looks like I need a fork upgrade to fit the Minion!
> And don't forget 40mm minimum inner rim width!
> View attachment 1107909


ROS9+ stock rigid steel fork, plenty of room. Tower magnum pro seems a no brainer might get one myself.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

Ride report anyone? I get the impression this rolls a fair bit slower than a DW. What does it weight in at?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

The 3" Minion rolls a LOT faster than a DW

Corners much better too

Stiff casing allows lower pressure - I run 10 psi (front, @ 189lb's)

~1100g's

Also measures very nearly 3"


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

My 120 tpi Minion came in at 1123 grams.
It does seem to roll faster than the DW's.
The cornering is very good to excellent, yes better than the DW's
I am now at 14.25 psi on the front and can get some tire flex on real hard cornering efforts. mind you thats g-out, downhill, rock garden type of stuff.
For comparision, the 60 tpi DW's would need 16.5 psi to get the same tire flex, same corners.
I now have all the air spacers in my fox fork and have the air pressure set for a #200-220 rider. Me and the bike geared up is 173 pounds.
10 psi in the front would probably roll the tire off the rim or at least pinch flat the tire, or destroy/dent rims.
I live in very rocky northern New England.
Have already destroyed a rim at 16.5 psi with DW's.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. Subbed.



Nurse Ben said:


> If the Fox 27.5 plus is too short, then what other forks will fit?


I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a 27.5+ Fox, I might have to rethink that idea now.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

bonesetter2004 said:


> The 3" Minion rolls a LOT faster than a DW
> 
> Corners much better too
> 
> ...


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

Nevada 29er said:


> bonesetter2004 said:
> 
> 
> > The 3" Minion rolls a LOT faster than a DW
> ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Trailice said:


> My 120 tpi Minion came in at 1123 grams.
> It does seem to roll faster than the DW's.
> The cornering is very good to excellent, yes better than the DW's
> I am now at 14.25 psi on the front and can get some tire flex on real hard cornering efforts. mind you thats g-out, downhill, rock garden type of stuff.
> ...


What he said ^

The DWs are slower, sloppier, take way more air to remain stable, and they are no where near as durable.

I can run 9-10psi in the Minions and they handle better, atr more resilient, and get better traction than the DW. which incidentally would have required 14-16psi for a lesser performance .

These are the 29+ tires the enduro crowd has neen waiting for.

Get the 60tpi if you're a tire bruiser.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> I can run 9-10psi in the Minions and they handle better, atr more resilient, and get better traction than the DW. which incidentally would have required 14-16psi for a lesser performance .


Are you comparing 60tpi DHF to 120tpi DW?

If so, OK. If you're comparing 60tpi to 60tpi, i don't agree.

I've run 60tpi in both DHF and DW for most of 2016. I swap back and forth depending on the venue ridden.

The casing on the DHF is definitely better supported. But the DW's are so much shorter that I can run ~same pressures between DW and DHF and get the ~same performance. Meaning, same level of casing flex, same hits that will bottom the tire to the rim.

They are both fantastic options. That said, there are a few situations where I prefer DW, because the lower air volume means I don't get casing squirm and roll -- think off camber slickrock, with perfect traction. In that scenario I have to run higher psi in the DHF to keep it stable, and that higher psi defeats the purpose of a plus tire in most other trail situations.

My $.02.

All that aside? I'm thrilled to see so many finally embracing 1100g tires. Long time coming.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Best Tire 2016

Mtbr Best of 2016 Awards: Mountain Bike Tire - Mtbr.com


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Best Tire 2016
> 
> Mtbr Best of 2016 Awards: Mountain Bike Tire - Mtbr.com


It really is the best tire of all time.. at the very least the most copied tire of all time


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

^ I hope you're not calling fake?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

bonesetter2004 said:


> ^ I hope you're not calling fake?


Oh no, I'm saying there are a lot of very similar tires designs that came out after the DHF  But I suppose with different compounds and casings and small tweaks in tread design it's almost impossible to copy a tire


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Are you comparing 60tpi DHF to 120tpi DW?
> 
> If so, OK. If you're comparing 60tpi to 60tpi, i don't agree.
> 
> ...


Yup, my DW are 120 tpi.

Still can't fault the Minions, great riding tire, just wish I had some dirt nearby that wasn't covered in white stuff...


----------



## LFJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking to buy these tires but first wanted to ask...whats the best combination of these tires? DHF front and rear or DHF front and DHR rear as the initials designate. The reason I ask is that the DHR 120tpi seem to be sold out everywhere but can find 2 DHF 120tpi's in stock.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

For a more aggressive setup you could run DFH front and rear.


----------



## LFJ (Dec 6, 2004)

ok that is what i was thinking.


gpgalanis said:


> For a more aggressive setup you could run DFH front and rear.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

LFJ said:


> ok that is what i was thinking.


But what fork are you using?
Got a 60 tpi DW on the rear. 
Looking at a minion dhr II for the rear but the DW is a very good tire for now.


----------



## LFJ (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm using a manitou 29+ fork


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

60tpi DHF and DHR combo, coming from DW 120tpi.

You could run 120 tpi if you're not a tire destroyer.

I have a Bluto.


----------



## jakehogg450 (Aug 10, 2015)

*installation and bead retention*



Nurse Ben said:


> 60tpi DHF and DHR combo, coming from DW 120tpi.
> 
> You could run 120 tpi if you're not a tire destroyer.
> 
> I have a Bluto.


Sounds like a good upgrade from current offerings. Just wondering how difficult they are to setup tubless on the mulefut 50 rims?

I had some issues with the tyre burping when running a dirtwizard on these rims at 12-13 psi. could get the tyre to leak at the bead by pressing on the sidewalls with my thumbs firmly which was not ideal.

How well do the minions seat to the bead under lower pressures?

many thanks


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Out of interest does anyone have a side by side photo of the Chupa 29x3 and Minion 29x3?


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Could someone please measure the knob height. I was thinking about using one of these with BestGrip Studs...


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I get the centres to 5 and the edge ones to 6/7mm


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply!
Does anyone know a shop in europe where these are in stock?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

try next day tyres


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

jakehogg450 said:


> Sounds like a good upgrade from current offerings. Just wondering how difficult they are to setup tubless on the mulefut 50 rims?
> 
> I had some issues with the tyre burping when running a dirtwizard on these rims at 12-13 psi. could get the tyre to leak at the bead by pressing on the sidewalls with my thumbs firmly which was not ideal.
> 
> ...


No idea with Mulefats, but the Minions seat nice on Scrapers, but then so did the DWs.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

jakehogg450 said:


> Sounds like a good upgrade from current offerings. Just wondering how difficult they are to setup tubless on the mulefut 50 rims?
> 
> I had some issues with the tyre burping when running a dirtwizard on these rims at 12-13 psi. could get the tyre to leak at the bead by pressing on the sidewalls with my thumbs firmly which was not ideal.
> 
> ...


Mulefuts are a PITA. Had lots of problems with mine. I think putting large holes in the rim to save weight is a terrible idea. 
Here is what I did to solve the problem. Cut the plastic rim strip down to give you more rim for the tape to adhere to. Then do two laps of the rim with 2 inch wide gorilla tape. I then put in the tire with a tube and pumped it up to a fairly high pressure and let it sit overnight to stretch out the tire and to get the tape to adhere to the rim better. I have had no problems since. 
The stock plastic rim strip at full width and their poor rim tape job was a joke. 
I also try to do my taping at room temperature with the rim at room temperature.
Lots of soapy water mix and getting a lot of air into the valve help too. I remove the presta core and use a shraeder chuck to get the air in. I also jacked up my air compressor setting to a higher pressure. Don't put sealant in until you can get the beads to pop on.
I am not a big guy so I don't put the stresses on a tire that others do but I have never had a burp even at 6 or 7 psi.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

richwolf said:


> I am not a big guy so I don't put the stresses on a tire that others do but I have never had a burp even at 6 or 7 psi.


WOW! That is amazing. I have never burped a 3" tire, but i have on a 2.4".
I have destroyed a rim at over double that pressure(Dirt Wizard).
Just did snowmobile trail ride at 12.5 psi in a 120tpi DHF and can say it blows the DW for downhill snow traction.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Trailice said:


> WOW! That is amazing. I have never burped a 3" tire, but i have on a 2.4".
> I have destroyed a rim at over double that pressure(Dirt Wizard).
> Just did snowmobile trail ride at 12.5 psi in a 120tpi DHF and can say it blows the DW for downhill snow traction.


The 29 x 3 Minion 120tpi is a good tire, no complaints, I'd get one over a DW.

Mikesee prefers the DW 60tpi, so that might be a better comparison to the Minion than the DW 120tpi.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> The 29 x 3 Minion 120tpi is a good tire, no complaints, I'd get one over a DW.
> 
> Mikesee prefers the DW 60tpi, so that might be a better comparison to the Minion than the DW 120tpi.


I'm using the 60tpi DW on the rear and 120tpi Minion DHF on the front of the Krampus and am really digging that combo. The 60tpi DW is basically bombproof and so makes a perfect rear tire. Traction is amazing on both!

Also, I have been riding mtb for over 20 years now and have never loved riding so much until these 2 tires have come out. Total game changers - both of them!!!


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

yogiprophet said:


> I'm using the 60tpi DW on the rear and 120tpi Minion DHF on the front of the Krampus and am really digging that combo. The 60tpi DW is basically bombproof and so makes a perfect rear tire. Traction is amazing on both!


Tank Like comes to mind


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

yup. crappy pic, but there you go. the minion is pretty similar in carcass, but mo' bigger knobbies....



bataleon said:


> Out of interest does anyone have a side by side photo of the Chupa 29x3 and Minion 29x3?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

dRjOn said:


> yup. crappy pic, but there you go. the minion is pretty similar in carcass, but mo' bigger knobbies....
> 
> View attachment 1119647


Thanks a lot mate, much appreciated!


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 29x3 Minion on a 35mm internal width rim?


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm running one on a 26mm ID rim at 15 psi with no problems. I'm 170lbs running it on a full suspension.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Got the 60tpi version mounted on a WTB Scraper and after a first ride in above freezing temps I'm impressed. Seems better than my 120tpi DW for these snow/slush/ice trails. I measured the the knobs and the BestGrip studs should easily work in the center.









Still plenty of room in the Manitou Magnum.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

So I setup my Minion with BestGrip studs and have been riding it for a few times in different weather and it is working very nicely. Just the tire I needed as I run Surly Bud as a rear tire.









You know those rides when everything works flawlessly, well today was one of those...


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Do these run small like the 27+ version. My dhf 2.8 measure 2.66 on a 35id rim. So I'm thinking these should run 2.8? Thanks for any measurements.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

jsalas2 said:


> Do these run small like the 27+ version. My dhf 2.8 measure 2.66 on a 35id rim. So I'm thinking these should run 2.8? Thanks for any measurements.


I have these mounted to both an i40 ARC and an i45 scraper both tires are just a hair over 3" at the widest knobs are a few rides usually run 16-17psi on i45s, i40 running a bit higher like 20ish as I have suspension fork on that one. Casing about the same but a bit wider on the i45 talking 100ths of an inch. On an i35 you'll probably trim in just under 3".


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## brogo (Sep 4, 2013)

How do the minions compare to the Chupacabras and Chronicles? I live in the Southwest and ride a lot of loose, rocky trails. Love the Chupacabras but would also like to try something a bit more aggressive.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

brogo said:


> How do the minions compare to the Chupacabras and Chronicles? I live in the Southwest and ride a lot of loose, rocky trails. Love the Chupacabras but would also like to try something a bit more aggressive.


No comparison in the loose stuff. That's what the Minions were made for. They also brake so friggin' fast in just about any condition. Cornering in loose is much, much better.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

I did my second ride today, with the DHF on front of my Stache, the cornering confidence is unreal, as the Prophet said no comparison.
I'm curious what most riders are running on the rear , with the DHF up front, I'm thinking a fresh Chupacabra, my worn out one held its own today.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

tmbrown said:


> I did my second ride today, with the DHF on front of my Stache, the cornering confidence is unreal, as the Prophet said no comparison.
> I'm curious what most riders are running on the rear , with the DHF up front, I'm thinking a fresh Chupacabra, my worn out one held its own today.


If you are really rough on your tires, the 60tpi Dirt Wizard is the way to go. Traction is amazing, but I definitely felt the drag right away. I was running the Bomboloni before that and it was a good tire, but just tears too easily (in the rear especially) and it is thicker (by a little) than the Chupa. I think a good rear tire would roll better (even if giving up some traction) and still be very tough. I have a DHR II I'm gonna try when the DW wears out, but I know that won't roll much better than the DW.

Any recommendations? To me weight is less of an issue than rolling resistance. I'd rather it be burly, have good rolling center knobs, and still have descent side knobs for cornering and climbing when the tire is fully weighted on the steeps and the side knobs are able to kick in.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I really dig the Chronicle/ Minion DHF combo for my New England trails.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

pulsepro said:


> I really dig the Chronicle/ Minion DHF combo for my New England trails.


Not an ideal rear tire because of the lack of good side knobs, but at ~1050g it isn't going to be wimpy. It looks to be one of the best options all around though because of how fast it rolls.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

yogiprophet said:


> Not an ideal rear tire because of the lack of good side knobs, but at ~1050g it isn't going to be wimpy. It looks to be one of the best options all around though because of how fast it rolls.


Horses of course, but the combo works well for me. Then again, my bud runs a 29+DHF on the front and rear on loves it. YMMV


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i have my DHF29+ on the front of a bike with a tomahawk on the rear. the excellent edge of this tyre, but fast rolling nature, is a good match to the dhf front. i'd just like it to be 2.6-2.8 and have enough room for that. the DHFx3 writes cheques the tomahawk (and chronicle) cant cash.

when the rekon 2.6 arrives, i'll try that, with the DHFx3 front....on a different bike.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

After my last trip to Utah I think I want to try the Minion DHF in the rear. It is a great front tire but I want more grip and climbing traction in the rear than what my present tire offers. I was slipping out on some steep horsed out trails.

Has anyone run one in the back and what did you think of the traction?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

richwolf said:


> After my last trip to Utah I think I want to try the Minion DHF in the rear. It is a great front tire but I want more grip and climbing traction in the rear than what my present tire offers. I was slipping out on some steep horsed out trails.
> 
> Has anyone run one in the back and what did you think of the traction?


Run the 3.0 DHF in the back of my ROS9+ SS, can still get it to break loose a bit when standing and mashing but not very often DHR may be better in that respect but have not tried one.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What has a lack of good side knobs, the DHF or Chronicle? Hope you mean the Chronicle, if not not sure what sort of edge knobs you'd want if the DHF doesn't cut it. Sitting patiently for my DHF 3.0" to arrive sometime next week, my last "not really needed" purchase for any of my bikes, hoping it'll be a better match to the Rekon in the rear on the rigid.



yogiprophet said:


> Not an ideal rear tire because of the lack of good side knobs, but at ~1050g it isn't going to be wimpy. It looks to be one of the best options all around though because of how fast it rolls.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone have measurements on this tire? Curious what the widest part of the tread measures.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

JACKL said:


> Anyone have measurements on this tire? Curious what the widest part of the tread measures.


I have them on i40 and i45 rims, pretty much dead on 3" on both


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Just under 3 inches, on Duroc 40's (36mm internal) at 15 psi.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm breaking down my 29+ wheelset:

WTB I45 Scrapers in good condition
Minion 120 tpi 29 x 3 frt/rr set in very good condition.
Dirt Wizard 120tpi 29 x 3, fresh, one has a patched hole, one is undamaged.

I'm not a shop, so shipping is extra, but hey, at least there's no tax 

Best offers, send a pm. Rims are expensive to ship.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Does the Minion 3.0 clear a non-boost Pike 29 fork? I would be mounting on an i35 rim.

I'm currently running Nobby Nic 29x2.6 F&R and wouldnt mind something a bit more aggressive and floaty in the front.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, sounds like it is true to size. Was actually hoping it was on the small side.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

-


JACKL said:


> Thanks guys, sounds like it is true to size. Was actually hoping it was on the small side.


Actually the one on the i45 is my rear tire, I remeasured as it's been on 6 months or so and the widest point now at ~3.1"


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I should be able to give measurements on a Dually45 next week, but going by the 2.9" Chronicle I had, see no reason the DHF should not be as big casing wise. Will post up pics and measurements once I get it and get it mounted up.


JACKL said:


> Thanks guys, sounds like it is true to size. Was actually hoping it was on the small side.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, got my DHF 3.0" 3C/EXO on Saturday, mounted up easy as pie on my Dually45 rim, valve core removed with my floor pump, @ 30 PSI measured to 76mm casing/77mm knobs, so true to size. Down at riding pressures, just a bit smaller, but haven't ridden it properly yet, just tooled about the neighborhood, been letting it sit to stretch. I think it's perfect on the i39mm rim as furthest out knob is just a bit wider than the casing, wouldn't run to run it on anything wider I think, not for our coral. Oh and weighed 1130g, so just 20g off advertised weight, which In think is good.

Just a bit of an FYI for anyone else considering this tyre, it doesn't seem to get mentioned, but the knobs on this thing are HUGE, I mean easily mistakable for a moto tyre with no exaggeration, cannot believe the knobbage :eekster: Can't wait to give this a go, being run on the front with a Rekon+ B+ rear on a rigid Monkey.

Pic of DHF 3.0" next to a 2.3" DHF. For those who haven't seen a pic of the 2 side by side to really understand the difference in knob size.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nm....


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Bumping this for some insight.

I only have access to the 60TPI Dual version of this tyre, with that said how much better would it be than the Chupa in strictly _dry_ conditions?

I'm thinking of running a DHF on the front and Chupa on the back, but only if there's a noticeable performance gain in the dry - it hardly ever rains here.

Otherwise I'll be pretty happy to keep running Chupa front and rear.

Thank you


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

there's not really any comparison between a DHFand a chupa other than volume. the DHF is a full knobby - the chupa is a very capable low knob fast tyre. it is light and supple. the DHF is a monster. if your terrain is rocky, broken and steep, or you push HARD, id be inclined on the DHF as it rolls surprisingly well but would offer more....everything. If your trails are less demanding, the chupa will be grand. for what it is aimed at it is an outstanding choice.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As dRj0n said, no comparison between them except that they're both 29+ tyres. The DHF is such an awesome tyre, that unless you're only riding smooth, groomed, XC trails, you really don't loose out much going with the DHF and when it gets nasty, rocky, lose, steep, you'll be more than rewarded for having it. It's an absolute beast, confidence inspiring to say the least, only thing holding me back now is me.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

LyNx said:


> As dRj0n said, no comparison between them except that they're both 29+ tyres. The DHF is such an awesome tyre, that unless you're only riding smooth, groomed, XC trails, you really don't loose out much going with the DHF and when it gets nasty, rocky, lose, steep, you'll be more than rewarded for having it. It's an absolute beast, confidence inspiring to say the least, only thing holding me back now is me.
> 
> View attachment 1143881


Lynx is spot-on with his assessment of this tire. It's so confidence inspiring, I find it easy to get over-confident and push my riding beyond my skillset (and sometime get into trouble!). Or maybe I should think of this as further development of my skills/comfort zone???? Awesome tire! No other tires delivers the braking and cornering like the 3.0 Minion DHF.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Two questions on this tire. First is there anywhere you can purchase that will ship international. Can seem to find in NZ. 
Secondly what is the difference between 60 and 120 TPI. From my understanding weight is one. But what one has stronger side walls and strength.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

LyNx said:


> As dRj0n said, no comparison between them except that they're both 29+ tyres. The DHF is such an awesome tyre, that unless you're only riding smooth, groomed, XC trails, you really don't loose out much going with the DHF and when it gets nasty, rocky, lose, steep, you'll be more than rewarded for having it. It's an absolute beast, confidence inspiring to say the least, only thing holding me back now is me.
> 
> View attachment 1143881


is that 29+ tires front and rear? im building up a frame and i really like the karate monkey buy wasnt sure if i could fit 29+ (which i want) id go for a krampus but i like the km better and its got 2 bottle cage bosses in triangle which is a big deal to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's an '08 Monkey, so no, cannot fit 29+ in the rear, running B+ 2.8", but the new ones can, even though Surly only says B+, loads have been managing to fit them just fine in there. Go check the thread about the new Monkey, lots of good info in there.



texasnavy05 said:


> is that 29+ tires front and rear? im building up a frame and i really like the karate monkey buy wasnt sure if i could fit 29+ (which i want) id go for a krampus but i like the km better and its got 2 bottle cage bosses in triangle which is a big deal to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## evei0326 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,

It's great to see most aggressive tire design with most biggest tire size in the market.

Now we just need really good bike to fit.
I am looking into full suspension trail/all mountain bike and Is there full sus bike that would clear Minion 29x3?

Right now what I know is.....
Salsa Deadwood 29+ full sus
Trek Farley ex8 (27.5+ that clears 29+)
Lenz Behemoth......

Is there more bike that is capable of 29x3 Maxxis Minion DHF 29X3?

THANKS.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, very helpful indeed. 

I imagine the fact that I can only find the dual compound won't be that much of an issue, as it'll only be used in the dry anyway? However it's 60tpi and not 120. Would this mean I'll have to run slightly lower PSI than what I do in my 120 Chupa to have a similar feel? I'm a bit clueless as you can tell.

Ultimately I'd like to run the DHF and Rekon combo that LyNx has posted up, I imagine it's a fantastic combo (nice bike too!). For now though I might as well use up my 2x Chupas for rear wheel duty.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

60 tpi is generally a little less pliable than 120 tpi. there are less threads in the weave but they are a bigger diameter thread. the weight is generally a little more for 60 tpi.

the other thing with maxxis is exo - this is a puncture protection layer. some maxxis tyres are 120 tpi but NOT exo - i dont think minions are available in that combo. the exo again adds a bit of sidewall support (ie a smidge less pliable) in adding some sidewall cut protection.

The dual compound and triple are exactly that - the 3c is optimal, but i reckon you'd struggle to notice unless you back to back test and push very hard. i think the difference is an additional softer compound area.

In saying that, i tend to opt for the best tyre i can - nothing else on a bike - except maybe fit - makes a bigger difference...imo! 

In general its hard to go wrong with minions, but its an aggressive tyre. if you dont need it the chupa is incredibly capable, durable and a lot lighter! 

I didnt really change pressure that much between the 29x3 DHF TR (tubeless ready) 3c exo maxx terra one and the chupa, as i ran them on the front and as its a 29+ its such a big tyre, the pressure can be low anyway. i dont go above 10psi with either but i probably run 0.5-1psi more in the chupa. 

its interesting - these sort of conversations always make me want to get hold of a very accurate tyre gauge...maybe the kappius....as with big plus and fat tyres, 0.5psi makes a huge difference and most gauges are +/-1psi at best.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't make an actual real life comment on the 60 TPI version as I haven't see/felt one, but going by past experience with Maxxis tyres, I'd say yes, the casing will be a bit sturdier than the 120 TPI offering. As to DC vs 3C, if you're only riding in dry conditions, I don't think you'll notice as much difference as if you were riding in the wet, encountering wet roots, rocks etc, where the 3C really is a life saver.

Yes, the Rekon/DHF is a great combo, Rekon still is aggressive enough to "keep up" with the DHF in terms of bite when needed, but still rolls really well considering this, but the Chupa should work fine if you're in more dry, smooth riding conditions. Check out this thread, guy just got a DHF to pair with his Chupas and is enjoying it, you can hit him up with any questions you might have, very nice guy, loves to give feedback 

Just a little FYI on pressure for the DHF - to get it to feel like the Rekon in the rear, which I run 15 PSI in, I have to run 8-10 PSI in the DHF. Came to that conclusion while out on my first ride where I just kept lowering the pressure, got back home and checked and I was at 8 PSI, could not believe it - this is one serious mofo of a tyre.



bataleon said:


> Thanks guys, very helpful indeed.
> 
> I imagine the fact that I can only find the dual compound won't be that much of an issue, as it'll only be used in the dry anyway? However it's 60tpi and not 120. Would this mean I'll have to run slightly lower PSI than what I do in my 120 Chupa to have a similar feel? I'm a bit clueless as you can tell.
> 
> Ultimately I'd like to run the DHF and Rekon combo that LyNx has posted up, I imagine it's a fantastic combo (nice bike too!). For now though I might as well use up my 2x Chupas for rear wheel duty.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Can I ask a clarifying question? Someone posted an image of the tire package stating no rims under 40mm IW, but it looks like a few people are running them on i35's, any issues? And if you are running them, still sloe to 3"? If I build an ROS +, I plan to use these tires, because I figure screw it, it'll already be heavy, may as well get as much traction as possible, but I am thinking carbon, and a i35 wheelset could also work on my regular ROS with 2.35's if I ever feel like it. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

im on a nextie 40m ext/33mm internal at present. nothing weird.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

garcia said:


> Can I ask a clarifying question? Someone posted an image of the tire package stating no rims under 40mm IW, but it looks like a few people are running them on i35's, any issues? And if you are running them, still sloe to 3"? If I build an ROS +, I plan to use these tires, because I figure screw it, it'll already be heavy, may as well get as much traction as possible, but I am thinking carbon, and a i35 wheelset could also work on my regular ROS with 2.35's if I ever feel like it.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Pretty much every other 29+ tire feels fine to me on an i30 or 35 rim.

The DHF is the one where, IMO, an i40 is minimum to make it work right, and i45 is ideal to get the most out of those massive edge knobs.

YMMV -- this will depend a lot on what your local trail surfaces are like.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

For me, I wouldn't want it on anything narrower than the i39mm Dually45 I have it on and would probably like it more on an i45mm rim, but had these already. TO me looks very similar in shape to the Rekon 2.8" in the rear on an i35mm rim and I can feel some squirm if I'm running really optimal pressures with that. Ideally, I think I'd go i40 for 2.8" and i45mm for 3.0" if rim damage from loss of protection from casing wasn't an issue. Can't say I notice any sort of squirm/roll with the DHF on the Dually45, even down at 8 PSI.



garcia said:


> Can I ask a clarifying question? Someone posted an image of the tire package stating no rims under 40mm IW, but it looks like a few people are running them on i35's, any issues? And if you are running them, still sloe to 3"? If I build an ROS +, I plan to use these tires, because I figure screw it, it'll already be heavy, may as well get as much traction as possible, but I am thinking carbon, and a i35 wheelset could also work on my regular ROS with 2.35's if I ever feel like it.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

mikesee said:


> The DHF is the one where, IMO, an i40 is minimum to make it work right, and i45 is ideal to get the most out of those massive edge knobs.


This. I think you're doing a disservice to this tire (and yourself) running it on anything less than i40.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info all. As a derailment... scraper v raceface arc, in either 40 or 45mm? Not sure carbon would be worth it at that width for me, considering how much cheaper alloy is. Likely to build with DT 350's or Bitex 106's.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

garcia said:


> Thanks for the info all. As a derailment... scraper v raceface arc, in either 40 or 45mm? Not sure carbon would be worth it at that width for me, considering how much cheaper alloy is. Likely to build with DT 350's or Bitex 106's.


BTW Chainreaction still has ARC 40s for $54 grabbed some a few months ago


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks once again dRjOn and LyNx, I've read both of your replies thoroughly.

What I need to ask myself is if my trails are only 30% chunk, do I _need_ the DHF? Probably not, as the Chups are very good for what they are (being dry here helps massively with that). It's always nice to try new things though - even if these new things cost AU$120 a pop :shocked:. Mind you, the Chups are even more expensive than that...

I'd like a better tyre gauge too. As you know, the Topeak does the job but accuracy isn't its strong point!

Thanks for the link to Just J's thread. I hadn't visited it in a while. It's full of great first-hand information and nice photos to boot, with the last page being right on topic.

Happy days


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Meah, you're getting them cheap, in my $$ you're talking about 200 :skep: Seriously, the Maxxis stuff is cheaper than the Bontrager, local dealer quoted me my special price for a Chupa, $280 ut: Get the DHF, enjoy what you can do with it on those chunky trails, enjoy what you can even do on those smoother trails - braking for corners, hahaha, why?  Just kidding here, sort of, but you'd be amazed how much less you need to slow down on those sorts of trails with the DHF compared to something else.



bataleon said:


> Thanks once again dRjOn and LyNx, I've read both of your replies thoroughly.
> 
> What I need to ask myself is if my trails are only 30% chunk, do I _need_ the DHF? Probably not, as the Chups are very good for what they are (being dry here helps massively with that). It's always nice to try new things though - even if these new things cost AU$120 a pop :shocked:. Mind you, the Chups are even more expensive than that...
> 
> ...


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Meah, you're getting them cheap, in my $$ you're talking about 200 :skep: Seriously, the Maxxis stuff is cheaper than the Bontrager, local dealer quoted me my special price for a Chupa, $280 ut: Get the DHF, enjoy what you can do with it on those chunky trails, enjoy what you can even do on those smoother trails - braking for corners, hahaha, why?  Just kidding here, sort of, but you'd be amazed how much less you need to slow down on those sorts of trails with the DHF compared to something else.


Haha, case closed! Thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> BTW Chainreaction still has ARC 40s for $54 grabbed some a few months ago


If I had the time, truing stand, and skills... I would be all over this. As it stands, DT 350's with DT comp spokes to RF 40's at Colorado is $549, and with a build they give a little discount on tires. So I think I'll go that route, the DT 350/Flow MK3 wheelset on my ROS is going strong.

Edited to add, the discounted tires are the 60 TPI, DC, EXO version. What is the difference between 60 and 120...? I have always bought the highest available, but never really known why.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

The difference is that the 60 TPI casing is generally a bit heavier and tougher, but also less supple. As well for right now, the 60 TPI only has the Dual Compound option and the 120 TPI has 3C, so if you want it for the front and ride in wet, then the 120 TPI/3C is the way to go, IMHO.



garcia said:


> Edited to add, the discounted tires are the 60 TPI, DC, EXO version. What is the difference between 60 and 120...? I have always bought the highest available, but never really known why.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Sooo... Finally got one and installed last night. Slipped right on to Derby 45/39mm rim by hand and beads popped right into place with a shot from air compressor. First ride this morn on a 26 miler and DAAAAAAMN! Haven't had a Minion since I sold my DH bike in '13; Forgot how good this tire really is. Got a little bit of everything, hard pack with loose, loose sandy wash, hard pack with chunky high speed descents. Even though the Dirt Wizard I took off has around 300 miles on it, the Minion is SUCH a better tire. The transition doesn't have that big gap where the DW makes me wonder when pushing hard while leaning the bike. I know its brand new, but I could lean the bike 30-45 degrees in the loose over hard without a hint of slippage or or letting go. That was higher speed bars weighted standing and not weighted as much in the sitting position. It's impressive to have this quality in the plus market now; A long way from the Knard!

Now I just hope it continues to impress as it wears and I can fit in on the front of my Behemoth in Fox 34 130.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I ended up ordering a DHF 120tpi front and DHR 120tpi rear, just gotta wait for the frame to show up and wheels to get built. Excited to try them out!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

They are excellent tires lots of traction and volume. Too much for summer time imho but great for shoulder seasons and winter in the PNW. They are considerably slower rolling and heavier than 120tpi knards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjaakoo (Jun 17, 2008)

I run a DW in the front on my Jeffsy , fork is a 2016 29 FOX 34.

I have 10mm~3/8"clearance on top and 8mm~1/3" on the sides.

Will a Maxxis Minion 29x3 DHF 3C fit in my fork?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Grip mode: _ENGAGE_

I ended up with the 120 3C instead of the 60 DC. The shop I bought it from had it listed incorrectly. Probably better for it anyway 

Test ride has to wait until Monday unfortunately. Giddy-up!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

bataleon said:


> Grip mode: _ENGAGE_
> 
> I ended up with the 120 3C instead of the 60 DC. The shop I bought it from had it listed incorrectly. Probably better for it anyway
> 
> Test ride has to wait until Monday unfortunately. Giddy-up!


I would agree. The 120 3C is a traction monster, this is not your mamas 2.3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

excellent!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You be careful out there on your first ride, you're basically going from an almost slick to a full blown maxx grip tyre  Seriously, I suspect you'll be blown away, but do be careful grabbing a handful of front brake, or you may be reminded what going OTB feels like 



bataleon said:


> Grip mode: _ENGAGE_
> I ended up with the 120 3C instead of the 60 DC. The shop I bought it from had it listed incorrectly. Probably better for it anyway
> Test ride has to wait until Monday unfortunately. Giddy-up!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

geraldooka said:


> I would agree. The 120 3C is a traction monster, this is not your mamas 2.3


Haha! As you know, photos don't do it any justice. It looks like it'd be more at home on a scrambler than a mountain bike. I very rarely see any 275+ bikes where I ride and have yet to see another 29+. People at the trailhead are going to flip out :shocked:



dRjOn said:


> excellent!


I'm so stoked! Thanks for your help mate 



LyNx said:


> You be careful out there on your first ride, you're basically going from an almost slick to a full blown maxx grip tyre  Seriously, I suspect you'll be blown away, but do be careful grabbing a handful of front brake, or you may be reminded what going OTB feels like


I've been trying to imagine what it'll be like and I have no idea, so thanks for the word of warning. The first run will be to test the waters  I imagine you can lean the hell out of it with side knobs as big as this, and that any weight gain over the Chupa will soon be forgotten :cornut:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got another one on the front of the Behemoth under a 2016 Fox 34 130mm 29er fork. Not more than 3mm clearance with it aired up to 30psi, but will be fine running at normal pressure here in AZ.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You must have to be riding some seriously chunky stuff to not have the trail fee like a bike path with that setup  Still loving mine on the front of the rigid.



MTB Pilot said:


> Got another one on the front of the Behemoth under a 2016 Fox 34 130mm 29er fork. Not more than 3mm clearance with it aired up to 30psi, but will be fine running at normal pressure here in AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ijak (Jan 5, 2017)

Does anyone have the full diameter of the tire under pressure? knob to knob? 
i have a DVO Diamond Boost 29, but I am not sure if 29x3.0 will clear the arch. Width is good though.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

ijak said:


> Does anyone have the full diameter of the tire under pressure? knob to knob?
> i have a DVO Diamond Boost 29, but I am not sure if 29x3.0 will clear the arch. Width is good though.


What rim width?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ijak (Jan 5, 2017)

geraldooka said:


> What rim width?


30 or 35mm


----------



## memmot (Aug 13, 2010)

geraldooka said:


> What rim width?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Running Sun Duroc 35 (32mm inner) with 3.0 DHF 3c on my boosty Diamond, and have at least 4mm of clearance all around the tire at 25psi or so. It technically cleared with the DVO fender, but with no clearance for sticks or rocks so the fender came off. No real sticky mud here.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You be careful out there on your first ride, you're basically going from an almost slick to a full blown maxx grip tyre  Seriously, I suspect you'll be blown away, but do be careful grabbing a handful of front brake, or you may be reminded what going OTB feels like


I don't quite understand this one...most people who throw a leg over the 29x3" Chupacabra on a Stache or the like laugh and comment on how incredible the traction is. The large casing / small knobs wrap around stuff and grip it like velcro.

Calling it basically "an almost slick" makes me chuckle a bit. You really gotta push in a corner to get them to drift at all. I've only found the limits of traction once and that was because the trail was covered in leaves and the leaves-on-top-of-leaves were sliding around on each other.

Now the DHF is going to be obviously more grippy in soft stuff, but the Chup and Ranger is far from a slick.

I know a lot of the confidence in a tire depends on your terrain. We've got a lot of chunk and hardpack. Some loose over hard, but a large casing / small knob works well around here.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

MTB Pilot said:


> Got another one on the front of the Behemoth under a 2016 Fox 34 130mm 29er fork. Not more than 3mm clearance with it aired up to 30psi, but will be fine running at normal pressure here in AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you let the air out of it and compressed it to see if it bumps the crown?


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I am getting new wheels on my Stache, I am torn between the Minion DHF and DHR combo. OR Chronicle rear and DHF or DHR front? I ride a lot of Rocky rooty stuff and Some fast flowy groomed trails. I have been on Chupacabras for a year now. AND Q for those with 3C 3.0 , How is the tread holding up. Thanks


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*My whip*

My custom Stache, Sold the XO1 stuff and went XTR, New Line Pro 40's on the way!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

DavidNeiles said:


> I am getting new wheels on my Stache, I am torn between the Minion DHF and DHR combo. OR Chronicle rear and DHF or DHR front? I ride a lot of Rocky rooty stuff and Some fast flowy groomed trails. I have been on Chupacabras for a year now. AND Q for those with 3C 3.0 , How is the tread holding up. Thanks


The Chronicles have not been a good rear tire in wet conditions they are ok in dry slightly worse than Knards for traction. DHF and DHR have been great if I were to do it again though I'd likely run dual compound both front and rear the 3C are traction monsters but noticeably tougher to pedal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd agree with a DC compound for the rear if you don't ride lots of wet trails with slippery roots and rocks, but if that's the sort of trails you're riding, I'd stick to 3C for grip on that sort of stuff. For dry trails yeah, DC rear, maybe front, but the penalty for running 3C on the front is much less than running it in the rear.



geraldooka said:


> The Chronicles have not been a good rear tire in wet conditions they are ok in dry slightly worse than Knards for traction. DHF and DHR have been great if I were to do it again though I'd likely run dual compound both front and rear the 3C are traction monsters but noticeably tougher to pedal.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

LyNx said:


> I'd agree with a DC compound for the rear if you don't ride lots of wet trails with slippery roots and rocks, but if that's the sort of trails you're riding, I'd stick to 3C for grip on that sort of stuff. For dry trails yeah, DC rear, maybe front, but the penalty for running 3C on the front is much less than running it in the rear.


I asked similar question in http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/dhr2-29x3-0-rear-3c-dc-1066940.html, should have read this first.

I already have DHF 3C on the front and consider replacing rear Chupa with DHR. First, why so much love to DHF and so little to DHR? I have it another bike (3C 2.3) and it's great. Would you consider DHF to be better for rear?

I'm torn between DC and 3C DHR for the rear. Durability is not problem and I never wear tires completely. Even in the PNW winter I believe DHR DC will provide enough traction. It'll certainly surpass Chupas. Some say DC rolls much better in the rear, but how to quantify it? Assume it won't roll as good as Chupas anyway.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I was talking in general that I would go for a DC in the rear to help improve pedaling, nothing about DHF in the rear, although that is a possible combo, but then you loose out on the better braking traction a tyre like the DHR2 has with it's more paddle like centre knobs. Just in case you don't know/understand the names of the Minions, DHF=Downhill front, DHR=Downhill rear, they were designed specifically for their own purpose, which is not to say that some didn't/don't run DHF F&R or that some don't run DHR2 F&R, heck that's one of the DH WC Maxxis riders favourite dry tyre setup from what I've seen.

I recently tried DHF F&R using 2.3" versions and while it worked OK, I didn't find anything fantastic about it, didn't notice much improvement in rolling resistance over the DHR2, but did notice a loss of braking, not much, but the DHR2 definitely does have better manners.



KVV said:


> I asked similar question in http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/dhr2-29x3-0-rear-3c-dc-1066940.html, should have read this first.
> 
> *I already have DHF 3C on the front and consider replacing rear Chupa with DHR. First, why so much love to DHF and so little to DHR? I have it another bike (3C 2.3) and it's great. Would you consider DHF to be better for rear?*
> 
> I'm torn between DC and 3C DHR for the rear. Durability is not problem and I never wear tires completely. Even in the PNW winter I believe DHR DC will provide enough traction. It'll certainly surpass Chupas. Some say DC rolls much better in the rear, but how to quantify it? Assume it won't roll as good as Chupas anyway.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Well, I was talking in general that I would go for a DC in the rear to help improve pedaling, nothing about DHF in the rear, although that is a possible combo, but then you loose out on the better braking traction a tyre like the DHR2 has with it's more paddle like centre knobs. Just in case you don't know/understand the names of the Minions, DHF=Downhill front, DHR=Downhill rear, they were designed specifically for their own purpose, which is not to say that some didn't/don't run DHF F&R or that some don't run DHR2 F&R, heck that's one of the DH WC Maxxis riders favourite dry tyre setup from what I've seen.
> 
> I recently tried DHF F&R using 2.3" versions and while it worked OK, I didn't find anything fantastic about it, didn't notice much improvement in rolling resistance over the DHR2, but did notice a loss of braking, not much, but the DHR2 definitely does have better manners.


Thank you LyNx! I happened to have 1 DHF and 3 DHR2 in 2.3-2.4 format as well, all Maxx Terra. Interesting part that even Maxxis doesn't call them particularly front or rear, but of course everybody know. There are bikes coming both-DHF stock (like Slayer) and Irecall another one both-DHR2. It is also the fact that DHF is way more popular for some reason (https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/surveyed-2100-mountain-bikers-find-best-bike-tires-2017/).

I have not tried DHF in the rear but I tried DHR2 in the front. Didn't like it much. The fact of missing transitional knobs and wide center/side gap is very pronounced, certainly not confidence boosting on singletrack. You know just need to lean more but it feels loose anyway. Magically the differently shaped and properly siped center blocks in DHF completely eliminate this problem (for me).

Back to rear tire. I feel significant difference in rear rolling resistance switching from PaceStar Nobby Nic to DHR2 Maxx Terra 2.3 (sorry for this example). On the pavement. The first impression is omg, this is so slow. But then I ride trail and completely forget about it. After the ride I call DH* totally awesome and Nobby Nic totally ...
I don't think it's just the traction and cornering that Minions do so good. The whole effect of rolling resistance is different on the trail. I can totally believe that the softer rubber can be actually faster in many conditions. Like it does not help to ride overinflated tire on a coarse gravel road.

Maxxis does not tell what durometer their dual compound is. I've read 60/50 and 62/60. There is no even guarantee the DC is the same in different tires. A rear-designed Aggressor only exists in DC. Still Maxxis positions Maxx Terra as an unltimate enduro/trail tire.

DHR2 3.0 has large center blocks. Is it beneficial for speed for these blocks to be of a harder rubber? Maybe softer blocks of this size will do better? Also what is the effect of 60 tpi casing in a low-pressure plus tire? I guess the only way to answer is try it.


----------



## Robin Grant (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know there's enough clearance to run a DHF 29x3.0 on 29/27.5+ Boost Lyriks?

Even better, does anyone have a photo?

cheers!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone running a DHF front with Chuppa rear, how is that experience so far? Any concerns the front being overly aggressive with a rear tire that just cant keep up.

I generally prefer some slightly faster rolling on the rear and had ordered the DHF front DHR rear combo, because my rear Chuppa had wore out and I have been rolling on the fat bike a lot lately really enjoying big volume knobby tires (was running 4.3 Edna's). Anyway I was shipped 2 DHFs accidently, rather than return one I was given it at cost.

So now I have some choices
- DHF front / Chuppa rear (Chuppa about half worn since it was a dedicated front tire only)
- DHF front and Rear...Could be slow rolling but likely would matter
- order a DHR2 ...Supposed to be faster rolling that DHF and better braking traction
- Wait until XR4 comes out use that on rear...I originally wanted to go XR4s anyway but got good deal on the minions
- Something else not thinking of that is 2.8 or 3.0 for rear (and really measures at least 2.8)

I use the bike for a multitude of rides, terrains everything from gravel to full on tire eating rock gardens on occasion. Mostly just a Trail bike though where I need good sidewall protection.

My setup:
2016 Stache with 120mm Pike (the actual 29+ version)
40mm inner Line Pro Wheels


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

HEMIjer said:


> Anyone running a DHF front with Chuppa rear, how is that experience so far? Any concerns the front being overly aggressive with a rear tire that just cant keep up.


This is what I run most of the time. Great combo. Chupa can do a lot more than it gets credit for.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

HEMIjer said:


> Anyone running a DHF front with Chuppa rear, how is that experience so far? Any concerns the front being overly aggressive with a rear tire that just cant keep up.
> 
> I generally prefer some slightly faster rolling on the rear and had ordered the DHF front DHR rear combo, because my rear Chuppa had wore out and I have been rolling on the fat bike a lot lately really enjoying big volume knobby tires (was running 4.3 Edna's). Anyway I was shipped 2 DHFs accidently, rather than return one I was given it at cost.
> 
> ...


I'm running this, temporarily. No way DHF front is overly aggressive, it's just right. The Chupa on the rear is fine but it can't keep up with the front. I want a better rear for trail riding.
The only thing stopping me from buying DHR (MaxxTerra was just $61 at Amazon yesterday) that I don't want it for more than several rides. The bike is designed for bikepacking, I'm not going to do this on DHR.

I was at my Trek LBS yesterday again and they confirmed XR4 3.0 is still due next week (and you can have 2.6 now). I think XR4 will be a great rear for DHF and then a great front for Chupa. But if they don't release it soon, I'm getting DHR, just for fun.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for replies mikesee and KVV.

Looks like I'll pick up a XR4 when available and I can get it for decent price just so I have options.


----------



## Jericho Cane (Mar 24, 2018)

Have anyone measured, what is the height of 29x3.0 dhf on i30 or i35 rim? Is it how much taller than Chubacabra or does anyone have this dhf on Reba Boost 27.5+/29 (older model)?


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Jericho Cane said:


> Have anyone measured, what is the height of 29x3.0 dhf on i30 or i35 rim? Is it how much taller than Chubacabra or does anyone have this dhf on Reba Boost 27.5+/29 (older model)?


35mm rim

DHF @12psi casing ~73.5, tread ~75
Chupa @14psi casing ~74.5, tread ~77

Can't measure the diameter right now, but DHF was some ~4mm taller.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Just to double check they don't fit a Fox 36 27.5+ or Fox 29 boost, am I right? I have read that the hit the crown.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i got the 29×3 DHF on a 45mm internal junglefox rim at 773mm diameter with 78mm max width (tread and casing) *but* at 30psi. it is 693mm at maximum width point.

that was measurements taken to check fitment in a frame - hence the max pressure.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Jericho Cane said:


> Have anyone measured, what is the height of 29x3.0 dhf on i30 or i35 rim? Is it how much taller than Chubacabra or does anyone have this dhf on Reba Boost 27.5+/29 (older model)?


I highly recommend that tire not be used on a rim other than i45. It's way too tall and would not be stable otherwise. If you have to use a skinny rim, the Surly DW is a much better option because it's profile is wide and short.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> I highly recommend that tire not be used on a rim other than i45. It's way too tall and would not be stable otherwise. If you have to use a skinny rim, the Surly DW is a much better option because it's profile is wide and short.


Oops, my rim is 39mm internal, not 35mm as I posted previously. DHF feels totally fine to me on this rim. But I'd agree that 35mm is probably getting a bit too narrow.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

AFAIK the common knowledge that DHF is too tall for the current Fox forks. Some file the steering tube a bit but I'd personally not do that. There is tons of clearance all around with the Pike 29+ though. That fork is 523 a/c at 100mm travel. Compare this to F34 that would be 507 a/c at equivalent travel.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

KVV said:


> Oops, my rim is 39mm internal, not 35mm as I posted previously. DHF feels totally fine to me on this rim. But I'd agree that 35mm is probably getting a bit too narrow.


Yeah, I should have noted that it does depend on how you ride. With this tire, I am an all out raging lunatic, so I need as much support as I can get. The 3.0 DHF can really step up your game if you let it.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

I just received DHRII DC and it's 1225g. This is within 6% of the claimed weight but still disappointing, considering my DHF 3C is 1100. I wanted DC since it's expected to roll better, although don't know if the extra weight worth it. What do you think? How heavy is your Minion 29x3?


----------



## Jericho Cane (Mar 24, 2018)

yogiprophet said:


> I highly recommend that tire not be used on a rim other than i45. It's way too tall and would not be stable otherwise. If you have to use a skinny rim, the Surly DW is a much better option because it's profile is wide and short.


You might be right that it's too big tire even for i35 wheel and also for my fork. I hope there comes more 29x2.8 options to choose, that size could be best for me. I will probably buy i30mm wheel, there is so many options in this size, good discounts sometimes and those are also light. Tires which I'm going to use, is probably 2.5" or 2.6" (if I can't find good 2.8x29 tires).


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm in the process of building out a new bike. I would like to run the DHF 29x3 upfront on a MRP Ribbon 29/27+ fork. I'm ok with a close fit.

Does anyone know if this will work?

Also ... does anyone know if there will be a DHF 29x2.8?


----------



## amda88 (Sep 5, 2016)

For 2018, the specifications for 29 boost Lyric, Pike, Revelation, Yari, and Judy all say max tire width 81 mm and max tire diameter 770 mm. 

The 81 mm part is easy, that's 3.18 inches. 770 mm would be about 2.9 inches high beyond the bead diameter. It seems a 29x2.8 would fit, and maybe a 29x3 if it is not too tall.

I'm not sure how much clearance Rockshox is building into those numbers. Maybe they are accounting for extra space for mud clearance, in which case a 3.0 would more likely fit, but be tight.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

No way you are getting a 29x3 Minion in the 2018 Pike I have. I can't speak for other forks. A 2.8 Scwalbe fits.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

They make a 29+ specfic Pike 29x3 DHF does great in it even if you hit some muddy sloppy spots.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

29+ fits fine in the Pike 29+ fork, got one on my Full Stache, it's a nice riding fork.



cwtch said:


> No way you are getting a 29x3 Minion in the 2018 Pike I have. I can't speak for other forks. A 2.8 Scwalbe fits.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I was told no on 29 x 3", but if you wait a couple months I will have one to check fit. They are backordered. You could probably call them and get first hand info, maybe even specs so you can compare.



gundrted said:


> I'm in the process of building out a new bike. I would like to run the DHF 29x3 upfront on a MRP Ribbon 29/27+ fork. I'm ok with a close fit.
> 
> Does anyone know if this will work?
> 
> Also ... does anyone know if there will be a DHF 29x2.8?


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a DHF on a i35 rim. It will NOT fit a 2016 Yari 29/27.5+ Boost fork...not even close to clearing on height. This was the first gen of the Yari/Lyrik chassis.

I am using the 60 tpi version on a 2018 36. Now that it's stretched it barely clears on height by a couple mm's but I never hear it buzz the arch.

I tried the 120 tpi version on the 36 and it stretched enough that it was buzzing the arch on hard impacts. To be clear, it was buzzing the arch and not the crown.

A small amount of file work on the bottom of the arch would make either tire a non-issue in dry conditions. I have not used a file and am satisfied with the fit in the 36 in my dry conditions. The only time I notice the clearance is when the tread picks up a small rock and it gets knocked out by the arch.

I have this tire on the front of a Wreckoning with a 2.5 DHF on the rear. I really love this combo.


----------



## E. Bryant (Jan 25, 2018)

I finished building a new 29+ wheelset for my Surly ICT last weekend, and mounted up a 29x3.0 Minion DHF/DHR combo. Getting each tire to seat on the Mulefut 50 rims was not easy; it took my shop air compressor and a bit of swearing to make it happen, and I'm really glad that I didn't add any sealant first. But all that hassle was trivial compared to the experience of my first ride with these tires in some wet and slippery conditions yesterday. They offered a level of grip that was simply mind-blowing; there are no good vs. bad lines with these tires, just lines that are different and unconventional. When they finally let go - and it took some crazy lean angles to make that happen - the result is a predictable and controllable slide that made me feel like a flat-track racer. 

Now, keep in mind that this was happening at speeds that felt insane in my head but might not have been much above that of a brief jog, because I'm a slow guy on a big heavy bike on flat terrain. But comparing these tires to my typical XC setup (27.5x2.8 Rekon/Ikon) on the same trail in similar conditions isn't even fair. 

I am curious to see how well this combo rolls in dry conditions. My expectations are set quite low. This will probably not be the setup I'll choose for normal summertime conditions around here, but for wet spring and fall rides (which can extend quite far into winter some years), this will likely be my favorite option.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out if a 29x3 DHF will improve my dead spot feeling issue. The 2.5 is a good tire, but I don't think I'm aggressive enough in the corners to get the most out of it. It feels a little dead at some points. The tire really only hooks up when I really get on the lean angle. I'm down to 15psi and it seems to help. I still seem to feel a dead spot when corning at moderate angles. I'm wondering if the wider 29x3 would improve things. If not, I may need to look at a tire with more intermediate lugs.

Thoughts???


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

I feel like 2.5 and 3.0 are meant to be used on different bikes. 3.0 is a significantly taller tire. Even if your bike fits it, then the question is why using 2.5 before. The geometry change will be noticeable. Also only a few suspension forks will support DHF 3.0 (basically Pike 29+ and one other fork, afaik).


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

KVV said:


> I feel like 2.5 and 3.0 are meant to be used on different bikes. 3.0 is a significantly taller tire. Even if your bike fits it, then the question is why using 2.5 before. The geometry change will be noticeable. Also only a few suspension forks will support DHF 3.0 (basically Pike 29+ and one other fork, afaik).


I'm riding a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol with an MRP Ribbon Air 29er fork and I9 BC360 36mm internal width rims. The Trail Pistol has to suspenstion settings that move the head tube angle between 66.6 and 67.4 degrees. My angles may be a little less because my fork is set to 140mm and those numbers are based on 130mm.

I started with the 2.5 DHF because its what came on bike and there was no Maxxis 2.8 option 

I called MRP and they said almost all 29x3 tires will fit as long as you are running rims below 40mm wide. I asked specifically about the DFH and they will work without issue. They confirmed the Bontrager options should work too. MRP confirmed that the tire will be close to the arch, but I'm not worried about that because I don't ride in wet or muddy conditions. Measuring from the axel center to the arch, the best I could, it comes to 390mm-ish. That puts the max diameter at 780mm or less.

My core issue is that my current 2.5 doesn't feel like it hooks up until I really get the bike leaned over. When it hooks up it goes, but at intermediate lean angles I feel like the front wants to push. I ride a lot of single track around Denver. I climb and don't do lift access. I like fast flowy trails, small drops and most intermediate or harder trails. I'm not launching off anything, doing park days or trying to break stuff.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

gundrted said:


> I'm riding a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol with an MRP Ribbon Air 29er fork and I9 BC360 36mm internal width rims. The Trail Pistol has to suspenstion settings that move the head tube angle between 66.6 and 67.4 degrees. My angles may be a little less because my fork is set to 140mm and those numbers are based on 130mm.
> 
> I started with the 2.5 DHF because its what came on bike and there was no Maxxis 2.8 option
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. It sounds like DHF 3.0 will fit the MRP Ribbon, considering how high the arch is. Hopefully it won't hit the steering tube fully compressed like it it does on Fox boost forks. Worth noting that DHF is one of the tallest 3.0 tires I know. The casing is some 2mm narrower than Chupas but the diameter is some 3-4mm larger (out of my head).

I run DHF 2.5WT on 27mm internal rim and have no issues. I tried DHR 2.4 WT on 25mm on the front before and that one certainly has dead spots.

XR4 will be good to try IMO. If you have Trek dealer nearby, there is nothing to loose with their unconditional 30-day full refund trying period.
Also the Magic Mary 2.35 should not have dead spots, but it has a different feel and I personally starting to prefer Maxxis every time. The casing will be as wide as DHF 2.5 and the tread will be slightly narrower.

I have DHF 3.0 as well and took it out (this tire format if for bikepacking after all, I don't need DHF in the summer). It felt rock solid on the 39mm rim.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

gundrted said:


> I'm riding a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol with an MRP Ribbon Air 29er fork and I9 BC360 36mm internal width rims. The Trail Pistol has to suspenstion settings that move the head tube angle between 66.6 and 67.4 degrees. My angles may be a little less because my fork is set to 140mm and those numbers are based on 130mm.
> 
> I started with the 2.5 DHF because its what came on bike and there was no Maxxis 2.8 option
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a problem with any of these DHF or Butcher type tread patterns with no knobs in the transition area. Unless you're actively livoting the bike under you to get on the side knobs as quick as possible you can washout especially if you just lean witb the bike into a loose flat or off camber corner


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not going crazy. My friends with DHF or similar all say I'm nuts. Haha. 

I didn't know Trek has a money back guarantee. I may give the EX4 a try and if it doesn't fit I can return it. I'm also going to wait until after EuroBike before I get anything. I'm hoping there may be a few more 29x2.8, but I'm not holding my breath. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

gundrted said:


> I'm glad I'm not going crazy. My friends with DHF or similar all say I'm nuts. Haha.
> 
> I didn't know Trek has a money back guarantee. I may give the EX4 a try and if it doesn't fit I can return it. I'm also going to wait until after EuroBike before I get anything. I'm hoping there may be a few more 29x2.8, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Who's coming with 29x2.8? To me it feels it'll never happen. There is McFly (that is more like 2.65) but I don't think it can outperform the Minion.

Sorry, I didn't pay enough attention that your rim is 36mm internal. Any 3.0 tire will probably be more rounded on this rim than you want to. DHF 2.5 WT must be ideal on this rim.
I'd suggest to look at 29x2.6 SE4 (notice SE, not XR) which will be close to 1100g but still lighter than any burly 3.0 tire. And you have 30-day return period.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, but I'm looking to replace a rear 27.5/3.0 Nobby Nick that is already leaking Stans through the sidewalls, plus a sidewall gash on today's ride....barely 150 miles on the tires.

Looking for durability, especially the sidewalls. The Minion DHF seems to fit the bill...which version would have the toughest sidewalls? I'm trying to figure out the difference beween TPI, EXO, dual compound and all the rest. Willing to trade weight for durability. 

Lots of climbing and loose rocks around here, both baby heads and loose gravel, plus big sharp rocks embedded in just about every trail. Rarely wet. Some roots, but mostly rocks. Any input on specific Minion or any other tire suggestion is most appreciated.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

chuck80442 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I'm looking to replace a rear 27.5/3.0 Nobby Nick that is already leaking Stans through the sidewalls, plus a sidewall gash on today's ride....barely 150 miles on the tires.
> 
> Looking for durability, especially the sidewalls. The Minion DHF seems to fit the bill...which version would have the toughest sidewalls? I'm trying to figure out the difference beween TPI, EXO, dual compound and all the rest. Willing to trade weight for durability.
> 
> Lots of climbing and loose rocks around here, both baby heads and loose gravel, plus big sharp rocks embedded in just about every trail. Rarely wet. Some roots, but mostly rocks. Any input on specific Minion or any other tire suggestion is most appreciated.


I'm not saying it isn't a tire issue but I had a Conti that did that too. I switched to Orange Seal and it never leaked again. That was 4-5 years ago. I haven't used Stans since. Orange Seal does a much better job. I can still hear liquid in my tires after sitting all winter in the garage. That never happened with Stans. It as always drying out.

Get the Endurance version and you'll be set. They also sell shop size bottles.

https://orangeseal.com/


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

gundrted said:


> I'm glad I'm not going crazy. My friends with DHF or similar all say I'm nuts. Haha.
> 
> I didn't know Trek has a money back guarantee. I may give the EX4 a try and if it doesn't fit I can return it. I'm also going to wait until after EuroBike before I get anything. I'm hoping there may be a few more 29x2.8, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Technique can pretty much eliminate the issue, but if you mentally slack off look out for one of those moments. Leaning the bike is key, this vid pretty much cured me but I still get reminded now and then. But from now on think I'll get something more like the Aggressor, have one that I'm gonna try out. Know of some guys that actually prefer the DHR2 for the front.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

socal_jack said:


> Technique can pretty much eliminate the issue, but if you mentally slack off look out for one of those moments. Leaning the bike is key, this vid pretty much cured me but I still get reminded now and then. But from now on think I'll get something more like the Aggressor, have one that I'm gonna try out. Know of some guys that actually prefer the DHR2 for the front.


I've been running an Aggressor in the rear for years. Its a great time, but like most Maxxis tires I wish it came in a wider format. It grips great, is fast rolling and does a great job putting power on the ground. It also doesn't eat it self when mounted on the rear.

Right now I'm leaning towards a Rekon, McFly or a Bontrager up front. Time will tell.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

gundrted said:


> I've been running an Aggressor in the rear for years. Its a great time, but like most Maxxis tires I wish it came in a wider format. It grips great, is fast rolling and does a great job putting power on the ground. It also doesn't eat it self when mounted on the rear.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards a Rekon, McFly or a Bontrager up front. Time will tell.


The Aggressor at least comes in WT 2.5 now, that's the one I just picked up hopefully not undersized


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Hooked on the DHF 3.0*

I love this tire for chunky trails.








Plenty of room in my FOX 34 29er boost fork.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Have you guys seen any decrease in the 3.0 plus tire market for 29 at all? It seems that it's decreasing in the 650b+ world. I mean, they won't even make a 3.0 DHF/RII combo in 3.0 at all and from what I hear the High Roller II in 3.0 is being discontinued in 650b. I'm really sad about it honestly, and if things don't shape up, I might tap into 29+ if the push maintains. I don't understand why they are now designing all 27.5+ geometry to exclude anything larger than 2.8".

Although 2.8 is great, IMO albeit a little bit slower - I still think 3.0 is the most fun.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Maxxis has dropped 29+ from their line up all together, no more Minion DHF or DHR2, or Chronicle, NADA :skep: Good news is Bontrager seems committed to it and they make some excellent tyres, so things aren't looking so bad, despite Maxxis seeming to think 29+ is a dead market. Wondering what Maxxis is going to do when they start loosing sales of "normal" size tyres from those who also ride 29+ and are not impressed by this move, wondering if it could by chance have/make any impact into the numbers? Doubt it, but know I won't be looking as hard at Maxxis in the future after well over 10 years, almost exclusively on them.



Meeners said:


> Have you guys seen any decrease in the 3.0 plus tire market for 29 at all? It seems that it's decreasing in the 650b+ world. I mean, they won't even make a 3.0 DHF/RII combo in 3.0 at all and from what I hear the High Roller II in 3.0 is being discontinued in 650b. I'm really sad about it honestly, and if things don't shape up, I might tap into 29+ if the push maintains. I don't understand why they are now designing all 27.5+ geometry to exclude anything larger than 2.8".
> 
> Although 2.8 is great, IMO albeit a little bit slower - I still think 3.0 is the most fun.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Maxxis has dropped 29+ from their line up all together, no more Minion DHF or DHR2, or Chronicle, NADA :skep:


Damn, what the hell...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Strange that Maxxis still lists all of their 29+ tires on the website if they are no longer going to producing them.

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-540-140-minion-dhf-plus

https://www.maxxis.com/tires/bicycle/mountain?typeId=135&styleId=all

But a little more investigation finds their 2019 catalogue where the 29+ tires are no longer listed.

https://www.maxxis.com/media/986531/maxxis-2019-bike-txt-low.pdf

Amazing they spent all the money (R&D and moulds) for tires (3 different products in several specs for each one) they only made for about a year and a half. They must have lost tons of money on that line to make this move.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Strange that Maxxis still lists all of their 29+ tires on the website if they are no longer going to producing them.
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-540-140-minion-dhf-plus
> 
> ...


I will say this ... I was in Crested Butte (live in Denver) a few times over then summer. Big Al's was the only shop that carried the 29x3in DHR and DHF. When I picked it up from the bin, the shop guy said I was the first person in months to look at it. We were back a month or two later and the tires were still there. Their comment was they are heavy and slow for plus size tires. He said if I wasn't smashing rock gardens or big hits, I should go with something else.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I grabbed a pair of DHF tires as soon as I heard the news. I'm thinking about buying more. 

I don't think Maxxis is cutting them off completely, but they won't be available in North America for the coming season. 

Heavy? Who cares, they're not race tires. Slow? Who cares they're not race tires and they grip like hell. 

They're fun, durable, and awesome. I've owned and ridden many other 3" tires and nothing comes close to the Minion tires. Ok, the Dirt Wizard was pretty good as a front tire but had thin sidewalls in the 120tpi version and I ended up cutting it, twice. 

I've had some rim strikes on the front and rear wheels, even dented my custom powder coated rear rim in two spots, but didn't cut the tire. Thanks DHF!! We can be friends for a long time.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've recently started riding on the 29x3.0" DHF 3C with a DHR on the rear and like the tyres a lot, very confidence inspiring tyres. 

The DHR is kind of draggy and heavy but they still feel better than their 2.4WT counterparts.


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

gundrted said:


> Their comment was they are heavy and slow for plus size tires. He said if I wasn't smashing rock gardens or big hits, I should go with something else.


This is my opinion of them. They are complete overkill for 95% of what I ride here in North/South Carolina. I tried them for about 3 weeks. Yes, they gripped fantastic but felt slow and heavy to me, I don't want that. Ill trade that grip for something lighter and "quicker" everyday.

Aside from the Minions, I've used Chups and Chronicles. IMO both are better rolling, and grip well with the right PSI. They dont grip as well as the minions, I am not saying that, but they do their job just fine.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't understand the "rolls slow" comments, really don't, but then I also don't get people who slowly drag themselves up climbs like it's death either :skep: To me, for the level of grip the DHF provides upfront, it is hardly, if any draggier than the Chronicle that pales in comparison grip wise and self steers like a MOFO. Never tried the Minion in the rear, so can't comment on that, but upfront, barely any gain in rolling for an insurmountable increase in grip.

Don't know how anyone can say the Chronicle rolls well, to me it's draggy as hell and the grip,well actually lack there of, for all the knobs, is astounding. I replaced my Chronicle in the rear with a CST BFT, it grips way better and rolls better, despite having a much more open knob design and is about 150g heavier.



JokerSC said:


> This is my opinion of them. They are complete overkill for 95% of what I ride here in North/South Carolina. I tried them for about 3 weeks. Yes, they gripped fantastic but felt slow and heavy to me, I don't want that. Ill trade that grip for something lighter and "quicker" everyday.
> 
> Aside from the Minions, I've used Chups and Chronicles. IMO both are better rolling, and grip well with the right PSI. They dont grip as well as the minions, I am not saying that, but they do their job just fine.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

JokerSC said:


> This is my opinion of them. They are complete overkill for 95% of what I ride here in North/South Carolina. I tried them for about 3 weeks. Yes, they gripped fantastic but felt slow and heavy to me, I don't want that. Ill trade that grip for something lighter and "quicker" everyday.
> 
> Aside from the Minions, I've used Chups and Chronicles. IMO both are better rolling, and grip well with the right PSI. They dont grip as well as the minions, I am not saying that, but they do their job just fine.


Yeah, they're not for everyone. I've taken the 3.0 DHF as a front tire all over the USA and even into B.C. and NC is where i experience the most benefit from it because of the amazing grip I get in all the loose leaves and pine needles we get here. The deeper they get, the more I'm not affected by them in comparison to friends I may be riding with who have regular sized front tires. I know I must sound like a broken record, but as long as plus tires are run in the front only, the drag is barely noticed. Yes there is still the extra mass but the amount that slows me down on real mountain bike trails is more than made up for by the amount of momentum I carry through corners as I retain the speed others are loosing along with how fast I can slow down coming into said corners. I suppose one has to be able to carry a good amount of speed to be able to appreciate what this tire can do.


----------



## Scotto (Mar 25, 2004)

Never could understand all the hype about the Minions. I really gave them an honest try for a good 6 months, running both a DHF and DHR up front with a Chronicle and Chup in the rear. My fav being the DHR front and Chup rear, my least fav being the DHF front and DHR rear. A minion in the rear is a slow roller for me. I came away thinking the Minion was good but not great tire for me. The Chronicle was good as both front or rear, not as grippy as the Minions but a solid overall performer that in my opinion rolled better and my preference over the Mins.
Then the XR4 came out and has since been my go to front tire. Rolls great, excellent cornering grip, feels good leaned. The rounder profile on my i40 rims compared to the Minion seems to be the reason for me. The XR4 is also solid as a rear tire with way less rolling resistance than the Mins.


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

yogiprophet said:


> Yeah, they're not for everyone. I've taken the 3.0 DHF as a front tire all over the USA and even into B.C. and NC is where i experience the most benefit from it because of the amazing grip I get in all the loose leaves and pine needles we get here. The deeper they get, the more I'm not affected by them in comparison to friends I may be riding with who have regular sized front tires. I know I must sound like a broken record, but as long as plus tires are run in the front only, the drag is barely noticed. Yes there is still the extra mass but the amount that slows me down on real mountain bike trails is more than made up for by the amount of momentum I carry through corners as I retain the speed others are loosing along with how fast I can slow down coming into said corners. I suppose one has to be able to carry a good amount of speed to be able to appreciate what this tire can do.


Where abouts in NC are you? Are you out in Pisgah area or ride there a lot? If so, I would agree thats the one place where I can see that tire having benefits for me. Aside from that, I don't think there really is anywhere in NC where I can see I'd need it. I'm in Charlotte, nothing here requires it - Dupont, Tsali, Wilkesboro, Uwharrie, Winston area, Kitsuma area - nothing I've ridden in those areas would either. Haven't ridden out near Raleigh area or near the coast, but can't imagine it would be much different. And again, this is just my opinion based on what I ride 95% of the time. Granted I'm not riding Pisgah all the time, but the tires I have will get me through any ride I do there.

I'll ride the tire that works for me most of the time, not the one that I may want/need for a small percentage of my rides.


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Don't understand the "rolls slow" comments, really don't, but then I also don't get people who slowly drag themselves up climbs like it's death either :skep: To me, for the level of grip the DHF provides upfront, it is hardly, if any draggier than the Chronicle that pales in comparison grip wise and self steers like a MOFO. Never tried the Minion in the rear, so can't comment on that, but upfront, barely any gain in rolling for an insurmountable increase in grip.
> 
> Don't know how anyone can say the Chronicle rolls well, to me it's draggy as hell and the grip,well actually lack there of, for all the knobs, is astounding. I replaced my Chronicle in the rear with a CST BFT, it grips way better and rolls better, despite having a much more open knob design and is about 150g heavier.


You really hate the Chronicles, dont ya? Its almost like clockwork , as soon as anyone mentions them you'll follow up with a post about how bad they suck.

I'm sorry your experience with them was crap, mine hasn't been, and I've probably used them in more varied terrain than you did all things considered, youre on a small island right? And maybe thats it, maybe they didnt work for the trails where you live You ride the tires that work for your trails. That makes sense.

I have 200+ miles of trail within an hour drive of me, 400+ within 2.5 hours. They range from rooty and twisty, to hardpacked and bermy/swoopy, to rocky with steep uphills/downhills. I need a good all arounder, because I am not changing tires every ride. They have worked for me for about 1200 miles. I'm not married to them though, so once they run their course, I'll use the Chups/XR2/XR4. Or find something else. The Chronicles aren't nearly as heinous as you make them out to be.

No tire is perfect for everything. Minion, to me, is overkill. I amnot saying its a bad tire. I just don't think its everything people make it out to be. Some of things I read make it sound almost magical... I was slower on them compared to both the Chups and Chrons on pretty much every trail around here.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Minions!!









I've run the Dirt Wizard in front previously, it's good but has thin sidewalls. I've run a Bomboloni, a WTB Ranger, and something else (I forget at the moment) in the rear. The Minions blow them all away.

If I'm perfectly honest the DHR is a little more than I need in the rear, but I still love it. When it wears out I'll replace it with another DHF. I think DHF/DHF combo may be perfect for me.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

When I replaced a Chuba (XR2) with a DHF up front on my Stache, it was eye opening how much better it was, in just about all conditions, except when things got a little wet, then I mounted a XR4 up front, by far the best 3" tire for my local conditions, and I really liked the DHF up front.


----------



## Scotto (Mar 25, 2004)

JokerSC said:


> You really hate the Chronicles, dont ya? Its almost like clockwork , as soon as anyone mentions them you'll follow up with a post about how bad they suck.
> I'm sorry your experience with them was crap, mine hasn't been, and I've probably used them in more varied terrain than you did all things considered, youre on a small island right? And maybe thats it, maybe they didnt work for the trails where you live You ride the tires that work for your trails. That makes sense.
> I have 200+ miles of trail within an hour drive of me, 400+ within 2.5 hours. They range from rooty and twisty, to hardpacked and bermy/swoopy, to rocky with steep uphills/downhills. I need a good all arounder, because I am not changing tires every ride. They have worked for me for about 1200 miles. I'm not married to them though, so once they run their course, I'll use the Chups/XR2/XR4. Or find something else. The Chronicles aren't nearly as heinous as you make them out to be.
> No tire is perfect for everything. Minion, to me, is overkill. I amnot saying its a bad tire. I just don't think its everything people make it out to be. Some of things I read make it sound almost magical... I was slower on them compared to both the Chups and Chrons on pretty much every trail around here.


One has to question the credibility of someone that rides animal and footpaths on a small island claiming them to be mountain bike trails. One thing is for sure LG is definitely the top poster in these forums. Which only proves more time is being spent posting not riding.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

And to the other side of that, you really like the Chronicle, maybe you had a hand in designing it, don't know, but my personal experience and that of numerous others, leads me to believe that more believe it's a mediocre at best tyre, than believe it's a good tyre for trail riding.

I'll agree with you on the bolded part of your reply.



JokerSC said:


> You really hate the Chronicles, dont ya? Its almost like clockwork , as soon as anyone mentions them you'll follow up with a post about how bad they suck......................*No tire is perfect for everything*. Minion, to me, is overkill. I amnot saying its a bad tire. I just don't think its everything people make it out to be. Some of things I read make it sound almost magical... I was slower on them compared to both the Chups and Chrons on pretty much every trail around here.


You're very welcome to come ride our "animal and foot paths" any time bro, then maybe you'll open that narrow mind of yours. Anyone who's actually been on the island and ridden the trails will tell you something vastly different to what your ignorant self says. Actually, if I'm not wrong, this might be the same Scott who came to the island a few years ago and didn't even make it 5 miles on our tame, flat cliff side trails before being completely blown because it was "so tech", if so, sorry your ego go so bruised :skep: 
Oh and yes, I spend time posting and being part of the forum community, that's what forum are about and amazingly I also find time to ride.



Scotto said:


> One has to question the credibility of someone that rides animal and footpaths on a small island claiming them to be mountain bike trails. One thing is for sure LG is definitely the top poster in these forums. Which only proves more time is being spent posting not riding.


----------



## Scotto (Mar 25, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Actually, if I'm not wrong, this might be the same Scott who came to the island a few years ago and didn't even make it 5 miles on our tame, flat cliff side trails before being completely blown because it was "so tech", if so, sorry your ego go so bruised.


As usual you are wrong, I'm the Scott that thinks all your posts are BS. Those trails are so great that when you google MTB trails in Barbados ZERO are found. I'm pretty sure I'm not missing any great mountain biking there.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Moving on ...... 


Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-540-140-minion-dhf-plus


gundrted said:


> I will say this ... I was in Crested Butte (live in Denver) a few times over then summer. Big Al's was the only shop that carried the 29x3in DHR and DHF. When I picked it up from the bin, the shop guy said I was the first person in months to look at it. We were back a month or two later and the tires were still there. Their comment was they are heavy and slow for plus size tires. He said if I wasn't smashing rock gardens or big hits, I should go with something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-540-140-minion-dhf-plus


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

freebiker said:


> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-540-140-minion-dhf-plus


Unfortunately no 



beastmaster said:


> Strange that Maxxis still lists all of their 29+ tires on the website if they are no longer going to producing them.
> 
> But a little more investigation finds their 2019 catalogue where the 29+ tires are no longer listed.
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/media/986531/maxxis-2019-bike-txt-low.pdf


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gundrted said:


> I will say this ... I was in Crested Butte (live in Denver) a few times over then summer. Big Al's was the only shop that carried the 29x3in DHR and DHF. When I picked it up from the bin, the shop guy said I was the first person in months to look at it. We were back a month or two later and the tires were still there. Their comment was they are heavy and slow for plus size tires. He said if I wasn't smashing rock gardens or big hits, I should go with something else.


I totally agree with that summation -- doubly so if you're talking about CB riding.

The closer you get to Moab or Boulder City type of riding, the more DHF and DHR make sense. But even then, XR4 does just about everything better there, too.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

bataleon said:


> Unfortunately no


Almost felt silly for kicking down for a spare then realized that was not the 2019 catalog. Glad I got a backup for next year.

I don't understand why people say this is a heavy tire. It is light for the size a grip and cush.
You can't tell the 100-gram difference between it and the 2.5" Minion in the hand and it feels pretty nimble after a winter on the 1700g 4.7" tires.

I have a feeling the market will swing back to Plus 29ers, just give it five years when the kids get bored of the flow trails and hit the primitive backcountry stuff again.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Does the dhr clear a Mrp stage fork? There is not much room w my chronic tire.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Doom said:


> Almost felt silly for kicking down for a spare then realized that was not the 2019 catalog. Glad I got a backup for next year.
> 
> I don't understand why people say this is a heavy tire. It is light for the size a grip and cush.
> You can't tell the 100-gram difference between it and the 2.5" Minion in the hand and it feels pretty nimble after a winter on the 1700g 4.7" tires.
> ...


You could add to your extension quote that walking is for peasants and running is for criminals.


----------



## chune (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm building a hardtail around this tire front and rear. Any frame suggestions? People keep telling me to use a fatbike frame and I really hate that look. Seems like the usual suspects are: beargrease, krampus, stache, and woodsmoke. Any newcomers for 2021 to look at?


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

chune said:


> I'm building a hardtail around this tire front and rear. Any frame suggestions? People keep telling me to use a fatbike frame and I really hate that look. Seems like the usual suspects are: beargrease, krampus, stache, and woodsmoke. Any newcomers for 2021 to look at?


Why Wayward (v2). BB height will be perfect with 3.0. Otherwise it's a bit low to my taste.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chune said:


> I'm building a hardtail around this tire front and rear. Any frame suggestions? People keep telling me to use a fatbike frame and I really hate that look. Seems like the usual suspects are: beargrease, krampus, stache, and woodsmoke. Any newcomers for 2021 to look at?


Start here: https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/list-29-plus-frames-29-a-948304.html

I have a Krampus and love it, but I like the Myth Talos geo slightly better- https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/


----------



## Robin Grant (Dec 1, 2013)

chune said:


> I'm building a hardtail around this tire front and rear. Any frame suggestions? People keep telling me to use a fatbike frame and I really hate that look. Seems like the usual suspects are: beargrease, krampus, stache, and woodsmoke. Any newcomers for 2021 to look at?


This is the frame you want, without a doubt!:

https://chromagbikes.com/products/frames-arcturian


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Robin Grant said:


> This is the frame you want, without a doubt!:
> 
> https://chromagbikes.com/products/frames-arcturian


This looks a bit expensive for chromoly. I got Wayward frame (v1) for this price. Also a pressfit BB, in a steel frame, why?


----------



## chune (Oct 14, 2020)

64 degree HTA hahaha no way


----------



## electricdownhill805 (May 25, 2020)

Will a dhf 29x3” fit a 2021 fox 38 with a 35mm internal width rim?


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

electricdownhill805 said:


> Will a dhf 29x3” fit a 2021 fox 38 with a 35mm internal width rim?


Sorry can’t help with the 38 but that tire and rim combination fit in 2021 Fox 36 and Marzocchi Z1 with plenty of room.


----------

